# PCV/SAI Delete on AMU... Thoughts? Suggestions?



## SchmidTT (Aug 5, 2011)

So, with all my spare time now that my house is re-drywalled and re-painted I think it's high time I got started on my TT's nightmare of a PCV system.

The Facts; 
The "Curly Fry" rubber tube on the valve cover exploded like years ago... I soldered up something similar looking from household copper and silver solder... it's solid and i think it does the job... I don't really know, it's a ****ing tube.

The SAI pump is ****ed in a way i can hardly describe, It sounds like the APU of a jet slowly winding down every time I shut down, I like the funny sounds, I dislike the idea of firing whatever random dirt that finds its way through the two clamshells through my motor... I saw the posts about using long bolts and nuts and fixing that little bastard up, but I don't want it anymore. It's time for that to go.

I think a bunch of my vacuum lines are ****ed, I live in coastal FL and our ****ty weather ruins everything; rubber, steel, alu, houses, people. Is there any place I can get like... 15 feet of nice quality silicone vacuum hose and DIY all my lines?

My problem;

I found a SAI/Combi/PCV delete thread that i want to copy, however, the AMU is not specifically mentioned, so I'm nervous i'm gonna get a bunch of dumb ideas and do the wrong ****ing thing... http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4893472-DIY-Ultimate-SAI-N249-PCV-EVAP-Delete <--Will this **** work on an AMU? if not; what will?


As always, you guys are all real good looking dudes and I appreciate any help you can give me when it comes to fixing my little gay hairdresser car


----------



## .MiCh. (Oct 18, 2007)

Mine is AMU, been without an SAI for like 4+ years now. Do it.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

www.siliconeintakes.com sells silicone hose, you'll need 4mm and 6mm. As for the cleanup/delete, use that thread as a guide and just know that components might be in different locations/orientations for the AMU, but they're all vac hoses. Just copy as much of the system as you can and make sure everything is hooked up. You may want to look into replacing the main lower hose with silicone versions as well (specifically, this). The SAI isn't doing any damage to your motor as it's blowing into the exhaust stream. Deleting it will cause CEL's unless your software has it written out.


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

Here is an already set up kit with resistors, etc.


----------



## ramone23456 (Dec 29, 2009)

*Thought about it...*

Decided against it. The amu does have some differences from the engines in the writeups.
For my purposes, it was easier to clean up/replace the hoses vacuum hoses and the pcv system than to do the delete.
It's working fine. I don't have your sai issues, though.


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Feb 2, 2015)

Same as above, I've also decided against those deletes from some information I read online (here and ttforum) that mention negative effects of deleting these. I know one of them has to do with the DV or actuator on the turbo? One of the two at least


----------

